
The need for multi-platform npm packages - ingve
http://www.2ality.com/2016/03/multi-platform-npm-packages.html
======
wrong_variable
Ask HN:

I have been looking at ways to manage some private npm packages while also
having the freedom and ease to publish npm packages to github.

jspm is good - but it covers your code with ugly systemJS.

is there a workaround ? is it possible for me to use code kept in bitbucket,
github, private github repos, etc.

best wishes - I tried sinopia - but its not maintained well :( I would love to
make my own npm but not sure where to start !

~~~
ilaksh
what's wrong with regular npm for private packages etc.

------
ilaksh
I think the next step is something like npm for Web Assembly. Web Assembly is
an abstract syntax tree format that can work on multiple platforms.

They need to break the HTML5 features into a separate set of modules though.

